# Compiling as a module works but not inside the kernel

## oneself

Hi,

I'm curious about a behaviour I'm seeing in my system.  If I compile a piece of hardware as a module (=m) it works, but if I change it to be supported internally inside the kernel it stops working.

For example, I have an Intel network card which uses the CONFIG_E1000E kernel switch.  If I set it to 

```
CONFIG_E1000E=m
```

It works fine, but if I set it to

```
CONFIG_E1000E=y
```

It stops working.

Why is this happening?

----------

## nephros

What do you mean "it stops working"? Please describe your problem/bug/failure more verbosely if you can.

If this happens as you say it may well be a kernel bug.

Which kernel sources are you using? Can you post your .config somewhere and post a link to it here?

----------

## Jaglover

You may want to build the firmware into kernel, see dmesg for errors.

----------

## oneself

Hi,

When I say it doesn't work I mean that NetworkManager says that not network card is available, and I cannot connect to a wired or wifi network.  If I simply recompile my kernel as stated above, everything works.

I'm using sys-kernel/gentoo-sources v3.2.12

Here is my .config:

http://pastebin.com/jdLbE0TA

----------

## Hu

Please boot the kernel where the card "does not work" and post the output of dmesg ; ip a.

----------

